# Kabel "glätten"



## BabySinclair (5. November 2011)

*Kabel "glätten"*

hi,
habe mir einiges an kabeln gekauft, unter anderem ein baumstamm dickes 10m DVI kabel und ein 10m usb repeater mit normalem kabeldurchmesser. sämtliche kabel kamen wie immer aufgerollt an, nun ist das problem das wenn ich sie auf den boden lege sich das ganze zu einer sehr großen spirale formt ist so groß das ein kind durchkrabbeln könnte bei dem DVI kabel. platzsparend ist das ganze also nicht gerade. hatte mit google kein glück weil mir dazu nicht recht suchbegriffe einfallen wollen, darum frag ich jetzt mal hier.

*wie bekommt man frische neue kabel in eine gerade linie nach dem auspacken? ohne sie zu beschädigen natürlich. *

einfach auseinander ziehen trau ich mich nicht, nachher reißt innen was und die neuen kabel sind dahin. ausserdem bezweifle ich mal das das wirklich den gewünschten effekt hat, ausser man vielleicht man sieht das kabel tagelang auseinander in dem man es irgendwo zwischenklemmt.

gruß,
babysinclair


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2011)

*AW: Kabel "glätten"*

Das Kabel mit Peni**** einreiben das wird Kerzengerade . Schon mal probiert es entgegengesetzt mal aufzurollen bzw zu verdrehen?


----------



## BabySinclair (5. November 2011)

*AW: Kabel "glätten"*

danke für die schnelle antwort, ich teste mal und editier dann. 

EDIT:
mein titel ist kabelverknoter? passt ja. 

also bei dem sehr dicken DVI kabel ist es so das es nur durch das rumliegen hier schon halbwegs in form genommen ist. man kann es auch sehr gut formen ohne gefahr zu laufen das innen etwas reißt.
bei dem USB kabel ist das ganze allerdings nicht so.

ich frag mich die ganze zeit warum meine ganzen anderen kabel so gerade sind, werden kabel mit der zeit von alleine total gradlinig?

hab ne idee für das USB kabel, ich wickel es ein paar mal um ein paar tischbeine und beschwer die enden dann. das scheint mir das schonenste und gleichzeitig erfolgversprechenste zu sein. für vorschläge bin ich immer offen. erstgemeinte vorschläge bitte.


----------



## gin0v4 (6. November 2011)

Du hast doch n schaden kenne niemanden der seine kabel glattet xD


----------



## BabySinclair (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kabel "glätten"*

irgendwie muss man die teile ja halbwegs anständig verlegen. ich würd gern ein foto machen, hab aber keine kamera zur hand. es bildet sich halt eine riesen spirale durch die ein kind durchkrabben könnte. 

bei dem USB kabel nicht so schlimm, aber bei *dem *DVI "glättet" bestimmt jeder irgendwie das kabel, denn so kann man das einfach nicht lassen.

naja, einen versuch wars wert. werds mal lang in den raum legen und die enden beschweren, das sollte das kabel halbwegs verlegbar machen.


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kabel "glätten"*

Also wenn ich ein Kabel verlege, dann ist es mir entweder egal, wo es verläuft, Haupsache, die beiden Enden sind dort wo ich sie haben will oder, wenn es mir aus irgendeinem Grund nicht egal ist befestige ich es dort, wo es verlegt werden soll, dazu gibt es die verschiedensten Utensilien wie etwa Kabelbinder, Klebeband, diverse Nägel und Schrauben, Leerrohre oder Kabelkanäle (die man fallweise auch kombinieren kann!)


----------

